# HUGE FRIGGIN TRIUMPH!!!!



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

*Huge friggin triumph!!!!*

.


----------



## dunn-eh (Oct 27, 2004)

GOOD JOB!!! 
It's very difficult to stand up and speak in front of people. :nw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wituckius,

Great job! I have always been a proponent of overpreparation for things like speaking in front of the class. You did great, and I would bet that the class was attentive the whole time! If they saw your interest in what you were teaching, then they must have learned something from you!

Congratulations!.


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

:yay Great job Wituckius! Keep it up!


----------



## anxolotl (Jul 26, 2005)

Well done Wituckius. The most self-confident people I know is still terrified of public speaking. She actually begged me not to come to a panel discussion she was part of once. Literally *begged*. Said if someone she knew was there it would just make it worse.

OT: Where does that quote re creation science come from?


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Good Job! Congrats! Whats valuim and what does it do exactly?


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

good job

u can do anything u set your mind to
where theres a will theres a way

c these sayings got some truth to thm
:lol :banana


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Great job! :yay :clap


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Great


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*vallium*

Isn't that a pain releiver? Like a heavy duty pain reliever...


----------

